# Any info ??



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi ladies


After yet another BFN my nurse not wants me to try a nasal spray which I take for up to a fortnight. My period should come at this stage. I then go onto the gonal f injections for a week followed by 4 shots of Ovitrelle. It sounds like quite a lot !!! Has anyone else done this ?? I'm finding the whole thought of it a bit daunting !!!

Any info would be great !!!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I had the nasel spray 4 times daily from 3rd feb till 14th march last year,I had gonal f from 4th march till 14th then the ovitrille!!it mite seem like a lot however when ur doin it its not that bad,some can have side affects but I didn't get any,the hardest part for me was remembering to take the spray at similar times every day lol!!good luck hun xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for ur reply Jen !!!


Did the nasal spray work for u ?? I just want to get started lol. It seems to go on forever from what you've told me lol.  

Did u try any other treatment ??


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

yip hun it worked,that was my first and only treatment and it resulted in my beautiful girl xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

That's good to hear lol !!! Fingers crossed !!!!


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Starting nasal spray tomorrow, fingers crossed


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Yay  good luck hun xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Jen xxx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Me again Jen lol.......

I was wondering if u could tell me what the spray actually does. My nurse did tell me but not in simple terms lol xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a bit vague with the details myself but I think it shuts down ur body and stops u ovulating etc till u start the injections which boosts ur follies and egg count!!xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Sounds good to me lol......

Bring it on ha ha  

Thank u Jen xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

So I've started the nasal spray and I don't like it lol !!! It's soooo uncomfortable trying not to sniff but hey if it works !!! 

How's everyone else keeping ? 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun,aww ul soon get use to it lol,how many times a days do u have to take it?how long for? Xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hey Jen, 

I've to take it twice a day until AF arrives, which will be next week hopefully then onto the injections again !!! 

How are ya ?? 

 xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww that's not too bad then,I had to take mine 4 x daily for over a month lol!!I'm good thanks,feel bit sick today though :/ in bed now watchin 'making faces' dunno if uve seen it but its amazin wat they can do xx


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck Jelly Bean , hope you get your bfp


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanx JJ Mum....been on the nasal spray for almost three weeks now and I'm starting to get fed up lol.....hopefully wont b much longer xxx


----------

